# The Great Southern Split



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Lets get back to talking ducks and geese! Who is gearing up for the split? This is my favorite hunt and looking forward to a couple of great days on the river with friends. Birds are thick in our area and looks to be another good split this year! We ventured up the river yesterday to put the finishing touches on the blind! Good luck to the real McCoys this weekend!


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Still hoping to here. Stil narrowing down a decision and what species to target.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

nastynate2728 said:


> Lets get back to talking ducks and geese! Who is gearing up for the split? This is my favorite hunt and looking forward to a couple of great days on the river with friends. Birds are thick in our area and looks to be another good split this year! We ventured up the river yesterday to put the finishing touches on the blind! Good luck to the real McCoys this weekend!


...Postin up a nice pic like that before a split?:SHOCKED:


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Divers Down said:


> ...Postin up a nice pic like that before a split?:SHOCKED:


Private Property, if you can find it you can hunt with me.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

Don't we get any clues? Just kidding looks like an awesome spot. We will be spending the night in our spot to beat the crowd. Gonna be a long cold night...again


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

nastynate2728 said:


> Private Property, if you can find it you can hunt with me.


Just the paranoid east sider in me comin out.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

cronkdre said:


> Don't we get any clues? Just kidding looks like an awesome spot. We will be spending the night in our spot to beat the crowd. Gonna be a long cold night...again


Excellent... I'll be showing up at 7:15 about 100 yds down wind/river.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

We will be on the river dominating the birds. Best hunting of the whole season.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

If you click on your photo, and properties, or something, it gives us the GPS coordinates of your pic, as it was from your cell phone, which has a GPS in it. Then we plug that in maps, and there we go. We know the area and can go pound on some doors for this up and coming weekend. :evilsmile

I don't know how to do it, but have read about others doing it to photos on here, hence why i never post photos of spots. To many techie types on here and i am not smart enough to get around that. 

I plan to be hunting some open water in the southern zone this weekend.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Bellyup said:


> If you click on your photo, and properties, or something, it gives us the GPS coordinates of your pic, as it was from your cell phone, which has a GPS in it. Then we plug that in maps, and there we go. We know the area and can go pound on some doors for this up and coming weekend. :evilsmile
> 
> I don't know how to do it, but have read about others doing it to photos on here, hence why i never post photos of spots. To many techie types on here and i am not smart enough to get around that.
> 
> I plan to be hunting some open water in the southern zone this weekend.


There isn't even a duck in the picture. Why would anyone do that? Hell, I'll post up some pictures of random rivers. :lol::lol:


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Well F&F, you do that, just not the river that I am going to be hunting ! I think open water is going to be the ticket this season. I can recall some late seasons that if you found open water you found a limit of mallards. 

I think a bigger lake in the area near Todds Farm will be open water...


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Bellyup said:


> Well F&F, you do that, just not the river that I am going to be hunting ! I think open water is going to be the ticket this season. I can recall some late seasons that if you found open water you found a limit of mallards.
> 
> I think a bigger lake in the area near Todds Farm will be open water...


:lol::lol: You don't need to be on open water to kill a duck....Ever. Good luck hunting. Hope everyone has a good split.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

field-n-feathers said:


> :lol::lol: You don't need to be on open water to kill a duck....Ever. Good luck hunting. Hope everyone has a good split.


And you also don't need to find any open water to kill ducks either. If it were not for only two days, I would not bother with finding any open water, just set up on ice, or someplace in a field if I found one they were using and I obtained permission. Corn stalks are a hell of a lot warmer than ice ! 

Don't get me wrong, I am very happy with only the two day late season split and not giving up a weekend on the end of regular season. Two days means the birds won't pattern me. Any longer than that and I better have plan E, F, G H, I, J, and K in the back. 

Have a good one, and good luck to you F&F, and everyone else. be careful on the ice, it is not stable from what I can tell around here.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

I turned off the GPS tracker on my phone so that no one can do that.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I been out scouting a bit. Found lots of huntable water, but not seeing enough birds to invite everyone I know. I had 6 honkers land in the field next to my house tonight which is nothing to get excited about, but 3 outta 6 had leg iron when I glassed them. 

Here is a river near my house with zero birds to my knowledge, but if it gets hunted it will be a pretty sight to wait.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Man, those spots look nice. Most things are locked up around here and unfortunately dont have any access to fields. I know of one place that has water but im sure a 1,000 other guys know it too. Good luck to all that will be out!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

flighthunter said:


> Excellent... I'll be showing up at 7:15 about 100 yds down wind/river. [/
> 
> After hammering birds in this spot the last few seasons people have caught on. It's not all bad we take shanties and heaters and it turns out to be a good time getting the whole group together for one last hunt of the season.
> 
> It would be great if you could bring some breakfast for us on your way in :lol:


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Spent whole day scouting,looking for a spot next weekend Nowhere that i can walk into. Have my boat but don't have a motor for it yet!! Oh well there's always next year:sad: Good luck to all and be safe!


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

My spot holding few dozen mallards. Ill scout it everyday to figure out exactly which side of the ice to hunt. North or south and how many guys I can have. Looks like a two man affair right now.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Here are some mallards for Saturday. I just fed them, they are at the corner of 12 mile road and Inkster. sorry for exact location.:evil:


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't wait for fowlers-Eve this Friday. My favorite time to hunt is the split. Nothing like wads of big ol fat greenheads dropping in. Going to go head out in the next couple days to see how many we have to work with. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Went to my spot only a dozen. Probably a one shot affair.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

My spot is holding every bit of 800-1000 birds. Should be fun.


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

We're down to option F-fishing. Maybe G-if we can find a goose field. All other options are locked up and launches frozen.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok im still pretty new to fowlin but why do they call it the split.And i have a cut cornfield to hunt but have not scouted it being quite far from my home. I didnt think it would be worth the gas going but I also never hunted this time of year just the real late hunts coming up after first of year.

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

idylmoments said:


> We're down to option F-fishing. Maybe G-if we can find a goose field. All other options are locked up and launches frozen.


Yup
Satuday morning we'll be ice fishing.
There's some open water but park ducks are like gone and im not pulling the Lund out for a few mergs and buffs.
Till next season


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Its the split because the season closed on December 8th. Its just a 2 day season. Fields this time of year are very very hard to hunt. Birds in general this time of year are very hard to hunt. They have no set pattern. A hot field today could be dead tomorrow. Some days they sit on the roost all day, some days they leave at first light and sit on the fields all day until dark, sometimes they will not feed until dark. Overall can be very frustrating.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl said:


> . I know of one place that has water but im sure a 1,000 other guys know it too.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yep. Im sure we are thinking of the same place. Was gonna head out there saturday morning, but decided against dealing with the crowds. Ill be fishing instead


----------



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

Im home for the holidays and looking forward to the hunt. Im glad its back and it looks fruitfull like always. Find open water, get permission, kill fat greenheads and other ducks in numbers like a hunt out west.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

Fsamie-those are my ducks at 12 and Inkster....:lol:


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

ahartz said:


> Fsamie-those are my ducks at 12 and Inkster....:lol:



and these are my mine, call then pet duck, they know my truck as feeding time and fly out of the pond when they I turn into office building parking lot. check the video link, very cute when they want to walk fast.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

fsamie1 said:


> and these are my mine, call then pet duck, they know my truck as feeding time and fly out of the pond when they I turn into office building parking lot. check the video link, very cute when they want to walk fast.
> 
> 
> My Movie - YouTube


 
Too cute, my son loved that video:lol:


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

I am pumped this hunt should be better than my whole season. I scouted last night, have a spot with 300-400 birds landing within a few acres! Should be a blast. Pic was this morning 9:30. And don't worry it's private land, and I am hunting it with the owner.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Matthuntsall said:


> spot with 300-400 birds landing within a few acres! Should be a blast. And don't worry it's private land, and I am hunting it with the owner.


Oh dang thats nice!
Make sure the owner has'nt been baiting it up like Fsamie.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

the title of this thread, "Great Southern Split", made me think of the REAL Great Southern Split....


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

just ducky said:


> the title of this thread, "Great Southern Split", made me think of the REAL Great Southern Split....


:thumbup::thumbup: Now that is a "split". LOL


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

field-n-feathers said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Now that is a "split". LOL


Very nice!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Put a great end to the season tonight with a quick 45 minute limit of Green. This split was tougher than years past but paid in full tonight when the weather decided to shape up!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thems big greenies. Congrats


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

nastynate2728 said:


> Put a great end to the season tonight with a quick 45 minute limit of Green. This split was tougher than years past but paid in full tonight when the weather decided to shape up!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Did u take Pat and Romaine?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

JOHNNY A said:


> Did u take Pat and Romaine?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I took them Saturday morning and then just Pat Sunday morning. Sunday evening was myself and another friend.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

